# Cedar Creek Lake is a good place to Get The Blues



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Bite is picking up daily as things fall into place.


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Now thatâ€™s a mess of catfish!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

The date is wrong and should be April 28, 2019


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I see cornmeal and grease in your futures- dang


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Really nice Jackie. Thats a bunch of very satisfied customers.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

out by myself today and found 20 blues, 1 channel, 3 gar, and 1 Gaspergoo by noon.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

May 2.







May 4


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice job Jackie !


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow congrats 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

and again today


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Guys where is cedar creek located

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Close to Athens


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dudlbugr (Jul 20, 2014)

Great job! Those are some really nice fish...


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

and a little later:


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

qnd a few more:


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice ones Jackie.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Back to fishing after lung surgery


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good Blues by the master good to see you back doing what you love Jackie .


----------



## gatorgar55 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jackie glad you are back we need to go for a alligator farm trip next summer


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

As always a fine report of catfish catching! 
Iâ€™m wondering if you name those big ones? I bet you have caught some of them more than once.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Today "We Got The Blues" to the tune of 15 but only kept a dozens, C&R the bigger fish.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice Jackie!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*

one thing forsure, when you're in the boat, you're not playing raindeer games. hey Jackie glad you are doing well, but make sure you leave a few for breeding purposes. :texasflag


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Lucked into another nice one today.Donna Zatopek put this 51# C&R blue cat in the boat. Not many real big blues coming in the heat. Had a 29 yesterday.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Vaughn Miller, his son plays for Denver.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Getting it done as always Jackie!
I plan on making a trip up around Oct. 8-11 to play around!


----------

